# Cat Journeys 200 Miles to Get Home,



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

*Cat Journeys 200 Miles to Get Home, Baffling Scientists*

It sounds like something out of a children's movie. Holly the cat was vacationing with her owners in Daytona Beach when she got lost. Although her owners searched for her, they couldn't find the four-year-old tortoiseshell. Eventually, they gave up and drove home to West Palm Beach- 200 miles away. That didn't deter Holly, though. Almost two months later, the cat showed up in their neighborhood- staggering, weak, and emaciated, but still alive.


Full story HERE.


----------



## Pushkabounce (Nov 6, 2012)

Truely amazing!


----------

